# outside interests



## firecoins (Dec 2, 2009)

Outside of EMS what other interests do you have?

I love mentalism and stand up comedy.


----------



## Burlyskink (Dec 2, 2009)

Outside of EMS I play Ice Hockey, Program applications for windows/android/mac, Video Games, and many other things. There are way to many things that I am interested in to lest.. : )


----------



## nomofica (Dec 2, 2009)

Love playing on my 360. I'm a musician (self-taught percussionist and played the tenor saxophone all through high school). I also used to be really big into photography but it's too expensive a hobby for me to keep. I also used to play ice hockey. Other than that, I enjoy going to the gym, going to the bar, or just hanging out with friends in general. I also do a lot of volunteering with my city's police service.


----------



## Burlyskink (Dec 2, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Love playing on my 360. I'm a musician (self-taught percussionist and played the tenor saxophone all through high school). I also used to be really big into photography but it's too expensive a hobby for me to keep. I also used to play ice hockey. Other than that, I enjoy going to the gym, going to the bar, or just hanging out with friends in general. I also do a lot of volunteering with my city's police service.


Oh sweet! What position did you play?


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 2, 2009)

Full Time School + Volly EMT/Fire Fighting + Girlfriend = What Free Time?

When I do manage to get a chance I'll sometimes pull out old video games and try to make them work on vista. Otherwise, school is a nightmare- I'm taking bets on how long until it gives me an ulcer; anyone want to join the pool?


----------



## nomofica (Dec 2, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> Oh sweet! What position did you play?



I was mainly LW, but alternated between center and RW.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 2, 2009)

At the moment, I am a full time college student (on the side), an avid (but currently dry) diver, computer hardware helpdesk tech, fascinated by oceanography and marine biology, and theater tech (lighting design).
Sociology and demography have become recent interests, and based on current academic courses, as has healthcare policy, economics, and quality assessment and improvement.


----------



## WarDance (Dec 2, 2009)

Running and rafting big water!


----------



## Seaglass (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't have much time between school and work, but when I do... anything with horses, hiking, downhill skiing, whitewater kayaking, traditional archery, drawing, painting, calligraphy, lampwork, creative writing, tennis, sport shooting... so, pretty much everything... 

I also do a lot of volunteer work. Guess you could call that a hobby--I certainly enjoy it and care about it more than I do most of the jobs that pay me. For that, it's EMS and tutoring at the moment. In the past, it's been special-ed classroom help, animal rescue, homeless shelter stuff, Habitat for Humanity, USO, refugee work... all kinds of stuff, again.


----------



## reaper (Dec 3, 2009)

Working on my trucks. Very relaxing to build!


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 3, 2009)

I spy through Reaper's windows...very entertaining.


----------



## reaper (Dec 3, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I spy through Reaper's windows...very entertaining.



Mental note, must wear clothes when working on truck!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2009)

reaper said:


> Working on my trucks. Very relaxing to build!



Get a new truck :[


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 3, 2009)

*re*

Jeeping and Gold Mining


----------



## reaper (Dec 3, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Get a new truck :[



Then I would have no way to relax and be more stressed, from the payments!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2009)

reaper said:


> Then I would have no way to relax and be more stressed, from the payments!



I will de-stress you ^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, little bit TMI right there Sasha!


----------



## nomofica (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha!


----------



## ah2388 (Dec 3, 2009)

oh my...


----------



## bunkie (Dec 3, 2009)

I read and write novels.


----------



## foxfire (Dec 3, 2009)

I love caring for injured animals, hiking,rappelling, ice skating, horses, just about anything outdoors.^_^
 Playing the harp and guitar.B)
I do that when I am really stressed out.


----------



## mikeN (Dec 3, 2009)

going to shows[music], movies - indie/obsure, bikes[bicycle], cartography, soon to take up sailing come spring time.


----------



## WarDance (Dec 4, 2009)

I forgot photography....I used to be really into making pinhole cameras and BW film that I develop myself but now it's mainly digital.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 4, 2009)

gaming for sure (xbox 360). I also like working on cars (mostly interior work). Hanging with friends. MOVIES... I love movies. and Raves.... I do love going to massive raves in the LA area.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 4, 2009)

*Let's see, I'll put down my "Bedrock High" yearbook and try to remember...*

Phlegm. Yeah, phlegm. And fiber, lots of fiber. Catching "Columbo" reruns on cable. And "Murder She Wrote", (she's a hottie, no?).
Actually, just trying to get through life, get ready for and execute retirement, and figure out how to be a better husband and father after decades of absence and preoccupation with Guard, work, Internet and video games.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 6, 2009)

I have added a wire to my wireless phone so I have something to twirl while on the phone.


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 6, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I have added a wire to my wireless phone so I have something to twirl while on the phone.



HA! Oh, that's goood!


----------



## JOSH (Dec 6, 2009)

Outside of EMS I enjoy  hunting, fishing,running & workin out plus the vol fire dept I really enjoy that.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 6, 2009)

I go hunting everytime I drive.  I killed a nice Buck a couple of days ago.  It only cost me a $12,000 vehicle.


----------



## JOSH (Dec 7, 2009)

good granny  I bet it done some pretty good damage.I kill my deer with a bow or gun but mostly I bowhunt


----------



## bunkie (Dec 7, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I go hunting everytime I drive.  I killed a nice Buck a couple of days ago.  It only cost me a $12,000 vehicle.



*snort* My friend lives in NY and is convinced her car is a beacon for suicidal animals.


----------



## Nick647 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I love music to start.  Punk rock is my favorite, anyone interested in the same taste?  I love reggae as well and ska and all of that stuff.  I like to study up on buddhism and try to engage factors from it into daily life.  I like working out as well.  I want to be a firefighter as well so I need to get in shape for that and maybe considering the Air Force.  I really want to get into cooking perhaps.  I like art a lot.  Plus writing.  I play guitar.  I like going to Boston a lot.  Other then that, I go to school.  Senior year. Woot.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 7, 2009)

Photography, drawing, reading, collecting diecast cars models, traveling.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 7, 2009)

I love sitting in traffic, going through airport securty, dialysis transfers, walk downs and carry ups.  

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a humongous BMW dork. Here's my project 1995 M3.


______________________________________________


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 8, 2009)

Desert racing, Dirtbikes, Surfing, Women, Oh and school I guess..


----------



## JeffDHMC (Dec 8, 2009)

Bonsai, languages and travel for me.


----------



## texasbred (Dec 11, 2009)

Typical Texas hobbies for me.  Hunting, fishing, almost anything outdoors.
I used to do a bunch of stupid stuff for hobbies, but after way too many scars I finally got a little smarter.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 11, 2009)

When I am lonely, I call 911.


----------



## Piper76 (Dec 11, 2009)

Piping. Running. Piping. errrrr Piping.

/did I mention Piping. If not, Piping.
//When I'm not Piping, I'm thinking about Piping


----------



## eynonqrs (Jan 28, 2010)

I love photography.. black and white. I am a purist, and use a Pentax K1000 35mm SLR , and a 4X5 press camera. I am also an amateur radio operator, enjoy shortwave radio. Like watching british comedies.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Photography (I am terrible). Anything that has to do with water (except fishing) swimming, boating, kyaking, white water, etc. Nav hiking, music, my animals, friends, my computer, music (piano, guitar, trumpet, radio, CDs, iPod ), reading, flying, lots of stuff.........oh yea, and sleeping.


----------



## Medic115 (Jan 29, 2010)

Riding my Harley...


----------



## minneola24 (Jan 29, 2010)

hmm, I like to watch football and go off roading. I also enjoy listening to music


----------



## harkj (Jan 30, 2010)

Hunting in the winter, fishing in the summer, and working out. I have tried other things and failed miserably so stick to the basics


----------



## Don Gwinn (Jan 30, 2010)

Working on my ancient house, reading, writing, politics, reading, shooting, reading . . . . "working out" should be in there, but it's not.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you seen the things that go on "outside" ?? .... I will stay within the security of these four walls thank you very much ^_^


----------



## alyssa_ (Feb 20, 2010)

As of now, my only outside interest is snowboarding. I've been called obsessed, haha.

In the off-season I like photography, drums, guitar, mountain biking... I'm going to try surfing this summer though to keep my balance up to par for winter.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 20, 2010)

For me it's guns, paintball, photography, video games, and either Jeeps or racing sport bikes at the road course (depending on which I own at a given time, right now neither)


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Now that ACP school is behind me I hope to do some more relaxing things this year. I want to do more Camping, Hiking, Fishing, Canoeing, Shooting, and Motorcycling. Maybe even a trip combining several of these at once.


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 21, 2010)

photography, mountain biking and cod: modern warfare 2


----------



## CAPilot55 (Feb 21, 2010)

I fly airplanes..and golf..oh ya and some modern warfare 2.


----------



## Nelg (Feb 21, 2010)

Well besides Modern Warfare 2 on my 360, I enjoy working out (weights, running, hiking), driving around (know in my 98 Ram 1500 that's getting expensive, looking at cheaper gas guzzler now... lol) spending time traveling with my best friend who happens to be my significant other (hope she doesn't read these posts sometimes lol) and anything to do with the outdoors. 

Also love reading, old sci fi movies, esp. Star Wars, and video games in general.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Feb 23, 2010)

target shooting with WWII rifles, M91/30, K98. a bit of plinking with a .22 pistol, Anything Electronics related, Riding my motorcycle when weather is ok, Off roading, *coughs* adult activities...,traveling. Smashing stuff i buy at auctions for nothing, because its always fun to go "Office Space" on an old copier.
and, im a total geek. SciFi conventions, Gaming conventions... and yes... ive even been to a furry convention.


----------

